
Weev Is Free - tweakz
http://techcrunch.com/2014/04/11/weev-is-free/
======
quackerhacker
_Hopefully the federal prison where he sat in solitary for months hasn’t
beaten the zeal out of Weev._

I doubt it. When I went away for hacking, mine was a camp, but I made 2
products in couple weeks right when I got out. It'll be interesting to see him
hit the ground running (on a full system) and too see what he'll make...I
coded on a (new at the time) iPhone 4 ;)

~~~
PhasmaFelis
"Zeal"? Fucking seriously? Ask Kathy Sierra what Weev's "zeal" adds up to.

Weev was a test case for some shitty law. The shitty law lost, and that's
good, but it doesn't magically make Weev a worthwhile human being, much less
some kind of hero.

------
totalforge
Correction based on article text: 'Weev To Be Freed'.

~~~
michaelochurch
I bet that in 5 minutes someone will re-title this: "Memories of Weev".

------
RankingMember
I wonder what the rationale was for him to be placed into solitary
confinement.

~~~
anaphor
Probably because he's pissed a lot of people off with his trolling in the
past, so they figure he might not be safe for one reason or another? I mean
he's pretty much a white supremacist.

Edit: downvoter want to explain themself? I'm not lying, go read up on weev.
I've known him from IRC for years and he is most definitely racist/bigoted,
that doesn't make the CFAA charge right, it just explains why they put him in
solitary.

------
mschuster91
Say, would weev be allowed to leave the USA?

If yes, I would immediately do so if I were him.

~~~
pyre
Allowed to leave? Probably (unless he's on probation). Able to leave? That's
another question. Many countries will refuse entry if you are a convict.

------
Bahamut
This is sort of an aside, but I noticed this quote from weev: "I say this is
the duty of all decent citizens left." I hope he is not implying that he is a
decent citizen.

------
greenyoda
Main discussion here:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7573317](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7573317)
(70 comments)

------
2close4comfort
maybe AT&T should have protected those innocent people better...

~~~
ceph_
Let it be a reminder that you can go to jail for pointing out another party's
negligence. Not saying weev is the poster boy for responsible disclosure, but
how the situation was handled is troubling.

~~~
k-mcgrady
>> "Let it be a reminder that you can go to jail for pointing out another
party's negligence."

Let it be a reminder that you can go to jail for _exploiting_ another party's
negligence.

